# Crickets Benign Live Food Source



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

I find that crickets make good food live food for P's and other fish cause they are pretty benign and lower risk of speading disease if you raise and feed your own crikets.. very cheap ..easy as all hell to raise.. less work then raising feeder fish.. if you can tolerate the chirps which i could not so i put them outside..Just remove the legs and toss them in the tank your P's will have fun chasing them around the surface ..My old shoal loved these things ..great for adding variety ..anybody else feed there P's crickets?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i dont feed crickets (or any live food anymore) but i have fed crickets to a very old oscar i had. he ate them right up. loved the things. the occasional cricket is definitely a treat

you are right about being easy to keep. how long have you been doing that for anyways?


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Central said:


> i dont feed crickets (or any live food anymore) but i have fed crickets to a very old oscar i had. he ate them right up. loved the things. the occasional cricket is definitely a treat
> 
> you are right about being easy to keep. how long have you been doing that for anyways?


Actually at this moment i do not keep and raise crikets but back when i had a pygo shoal..i used to keep them in a critter container with egg carton a slice of potato and thats about it which i changed everyday..i did that for a few months..your right it makes a good treat and i think it should be in piranhas diet..crikets and worms are the only live food items i fed to my fish


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats a good live food. much better then the typical rosies or goldfish which are horrible. 
i just like mimicing a natural diet. it would be a common occurance for a fish to eat a bug on the waters surface in the wild. attempting to mimic diets is a good practice.


----------



## Vicente (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree, is a good and varied food supply.

the problem well, with what was happening to me is that the crickets came out of the tank before my game .. natts gave him was unpleasant to think that they raised the crickets at home.

and the natts, we were afraid


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Vicente said:


> I agree, is a good and varied food supply.
> 
> the problem well, with what was happening to me is that the crickets came out of the tank before my game .. natts gave him was unpleasant to think that they raised the crickets at home.
> 
> and the natts, we were afraid


you gotta rip off the legs before you throw them in the tank or they will escape


----------



## Vicente (Sep 27, 2011)

pygocentrus da 3rd said:


> I agree, is a good and varied food supply.
> 
> the problem well, with what was happening to me is that the crickets came out of the tank before my game .. natts gave him was unpleasant to think that they raised the crickets at home.
> 
> and the natts, we were afraid


you gotta rip off the legs before you throw them in the tank or they will escape
[/quote]

fence, I really give a bit of disgust,seem cockroaches y remove the legs would more unpleasant even







.... but proves with the rhombeus,thanks.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Vicente said:


> I agree, is a good and varied food supply.
> 
> the problem well, with what was happening to me is that the crickets came out of the tank before my game .. natts gave him was unpleasant to think that they raised the crickets at home.
> 
> and the natts, we were afraid


you gotta rip off the legs before you throw them in the tank or they will escape
[/quote]

fence, I really give a bit of disgust, though cockroaches







..........seem to think it proves the rhombeus.
[/quote]
im sorry ..i did not understand anything you just said..did you mean that crickets creep you out like cockroaches?


----------



## Vicente (Sep 27, 2011)

pygocentrus da 3rd said:


> I agree, is a good and varied food supply.
> 
> the problem well, with what was happening to me is that the crickets came out of the tank before my game .. natts gave him was unpleasant to think that they raised the crickets at home.
> 
> and the natts, we were afraid


you gotta rip off the legs before you throw them in the tank or they will escape
[/quote]

fence, I really give a bit of disgust, though cockroaches







..........seem to think it proves the rhombeus.
[/quote]
im sorry ..i did not understand anything you just said..did you mean that crickets creep you out like cockroaches?
[/quote]

Im sorry.the traslate from google is very bad









crickets make me sick, especially if your legs are removed.

you understood now?

the translational google is very bad, if you know of another translator better, I'd appreciate it


----------



## PeachSoda21 (Aug 30, 2011)

I understand . . . "Crickets are gross, but pulling off their legs! OH MI GAWD ICKY!"

ANYWAY a meaningful post. . . I feed my nightcrawler they have TONS of protein like 9g ea. no crickets yet but i def. need to try


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Vicente said:


> I agree, is a good and varied food supply.
> 
> the problem well, with what was happening to me is that the crickets came out of the tank before my game .. natts gave him was unpleasant to think that they raised the crickets at home.
> 
> and the natts, we were afraid


you gotta rip off the legs before you throw them in the tank or they will escape
[/quote]

fence, I really give a bit of disgust, though cockroaches







..........seem to think it proves the rhombeus.
[/quote]
im sorry ..i did not understand anything you just said..did you mean that crickets creep you out like cockroaches?
[/quote]

Im sorry.the traslate from google is very bad









crickets make me sick, especially if your legs are removed.

you understood now?

the translational google is very bad, if you know of another translator better, I'd appreciate it








[/quote]
I understand..i dont know any good translators sorry..have a great day


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

PeachSoda21 said:


> I understand . . . "Crickets are gross, but pulling off their legs! OH MI GAWD ICKY!"
> 
> ANYWAY a meaningful post. . . I feed my nightcrawler they have TONS of protein like 9g ea. no crickets yet but i def. need to try


LMAO
yeah something like that


----------



## PsychoPygo85 (Jul 15, 2011)

I kept blaptica dubias up until recently their enclosure got invaded by these tiny dirty flies which laid thousands of eggs. I literally had thousands and started out with 100. Crickets are great though!


----------

